# any dark rift delay mods?



## rocket_appliances (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm in the planning/sourcing stages of getting my next build together, the dark rift delay. are there any mods or component substitutions i should be looking at? anything simple that might make it sound better? would it be possible to add a momentary oscillation spst? i found an old thread where someone did this with a magnetron delay and was wondering if it's possible with the drd.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 1, 2022)

Since you're using a pt2399, you can add the oscillation switch. Check it out here with an analysis


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

That would be my suggestion, put  that momentary  to bridge the feedback pot you can ether use a internal trimmer or another external pot for the trimmer.


----------



## rocket_appliances (Mar 1, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Since you're using a pt2399, you can add the oscillation switch. Check it out here with an analysis


that looks way too easy, thanks for the video!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Build an analog delay 🤣


Never really thought about it.. but now you mention it, it is kind of funny to make a digital delay that mimics an analog when you can get the parts.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I've always said the same thing. Some people say it's more expensive, but so is buying an analog delay. DIY is not about saving money but challenging your skills


You nailed that one….I’m definitely a fan of building the best you can and then pushing what you can do.


----------



## teal (Mar 7, 2022)

I would recommend building the Sea Horse with the mods from Chuck and you have a improved Dark Rift pedal.





						Sea Horse Mods
					

As requested, here are the mods I performed on my Sea Horse to increase the delay, increase the SHAPE range, improve the filtering, change the LFO speed range and one or two other things.   It does everything that the Sea Horse and Dark Rift do, but with better filtering.  These mods assume you...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

